# Is This the Perfect Car for a Woman?



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Or even a man perhaps?

www.wimp.com/perfectcar/#

Roger


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Now that would explain why Lara's handbag is so bl**dy heavy :lol:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We just ordered one


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Very good.. But!. If you had seen that same clip 50 years or more a go, folk would never have believed something like that could disappear before their very eyes.. And now it's a few seconds amusment, what will it be like in another 50 years or so when our grandchildren are watching something..

ray


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

They will be able to buy a car that actually does that - and think nothing of it.


----------

